# تصميم مجسم ميكانيكي



## مالك حسين (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد كتالوجات تصميم
اي مجسم ميكانيكي 
المجسم يمكن عمله من اي شي (خشب حديد فيبرجلاس ....)
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## tariqsamer (9 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز ان شاء الله سابحث في ملفاتي وقريبا سارسلها لك مع فائق تقديري


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا** 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​ ​


----------

